# Clomid girls part 46



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

New home girls, happy


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Good morning girlies,

Well its a little cooler today,thank god!!Hot weather+hotflushes=very moody kelly!! 

I was just wondering about the side effects on clomid,Do any of you get really tired the week after taking clomidI noticed this last month and thought it was just me but the past couple of days I have been knackered and falling asleep on the sofa in the afternoon!!!

Hope everyone is ok!!!

Kelly x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Kelly,

I have noticed I'm more tired, especially with Metformin as well! However, not slepping due to constant hot flushes - bloody weather as well! Can't win really!!

Kerry
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Kerry-I know what your saying Im sweating like a pig!!!!

I am still waiting for a nurse from the clinic to call me as I am not due to go for a scan untill thurs (day15)cyle is normally 33 days.I started getting ov pains a couple of days ago so I started opk's and I got a posotive this morning!!!!! Just wondering if anyone here knows if it would now be too late for iui this cycle as I have ov'd.I have posted on the nurse and iui thread too.


Dead nervous/anxious/worried

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Finally managed to get through to a nurse,begged her for a scan, tomorrow is the best they can do!!!Lets hope its not too late for basting this cycle!!!

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Just wanted to say   & wish you all lots of         whatever stage you are at.
I'm off to Rhodes at 7 in the morning & can't wait      
Will be back in work on the 22nd so I'll catch up with you all then & hope to come back to some good news.
Take care everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

HI Erika

        

 Hope you have a great holiday hun & use plenty of sun factor   

        
Love Martine xxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Have a great holiday Erika.

Kelly - I had my successful IUI the day AFTER a positive OPK.  I got a positive OPK on a Sunday and they did the basting Monday afternoon.  I don't know a lot about the scans but you should be good for basting tomorrow.

Hope you ladies don't mind me hanging around still.  I will try not be intrusive, just can't help but 'keep in touch' with my Clomid buds


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh my god I haven't been on for a while have been taking a break.   Nicky Mouse!!!! when did you find out, I'm really happy for you. 

 to everyone else I had a lap last week so trying naturally this cycle, fingers crossed.  Erika have a good holiday

xx


----------



## Arabella (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi...

I'm a new Clomid girlie...only day 9 of my first cycle.  I found it quite emotional last week, I had a couple of tantrums and felt a bit of a  !  I also felt a bit nauseous generally.

I am feeling quite tired this week, maybe it's the weather, maybe it's the late nights (nudge nudge, wink wink)

Good luck to you all.


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Hope everyone is feeling ok and managing to cope with such hot weather.  Sorry I havent been around for a few weeks, I have been having a hard time coming to terms with no ovuation this month.  Im now on day 39 still no sign of AF    I wish it would hurry up so I could start clomid again although I dont think its going to work for me now  .  I have an appointment with Consultant in September probably have to go for IUI.  Does anyone know the rough cost of IUI (I have to pay privately).

Erica - Hope you have a fantastic holiday
Arabella - Welcome to FF, fingers crossed for your first cycle of clomid.  Hope the side effects soon ebate
Nickymouse - Congratulations on your   you must be on  . Hope you have a happy, healthy 9 months ahead of you.
Kelly - Good luck with your scan, hope you got basted!!!
Hello to everyone else I have missed.

Jo
x


----------



## Léonie (Apr 5, 2005)

Nikki_mouse    
Huge congratulations.  A lovely little   or  for you !!

Let us know how its going

ScottishLÃ©onie


----------



## alicatty (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi all, 

Nickjoaneeowen - any news on the cost of IUI?  
Hi arabella - welcome to the tissue girls - we get through boxes on this thread!
Good luck on the scan kellydallard
Have a nice holiday erika!


Had Lap and dye yesterday - still sore today - shoulder and neck killing me (its the gas they pump into you that does it), but good news - both tubes clear. However, NHS consultant now says that waiting list for IUI is 1 year and IVF 5 years!  Kelly I remember that you said you waited a year.  She also said that it was highly unlikely that IUI would work as we have been TTC for 4 years now, and IVF would be better.

I'm confused though - she also said that as I have seen a private consultant (for Clomid as was getting sick of wait for NHS) she would not treat me if I decided to go private.  Now I understand this to an extent - obviously you wouldn't want to be taking 2 lots of treatment - but if I pay private I could have it straight away and still be on the waiting list for NHS - why not?  Obviously private doesn't guarantee success and we would probably only have money for 1 IVF anyway.  

I got the impression she was ****** at me because I'd raised an official complaint into waiting over 2 years for either a lap or HyCoSy.

Have any of you been told this by consultants?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Well I know this isnt the iui thread but I just thought I would let you know this month will be a big fat bfn!!with no 2ww.Went for a scan this morning as I got a posotive opk yesterday(earlier than expected) and I only had 1 follie which had burst-so too late for basting,its annoying though cos if they would of listened to me and had me in yesterday we might have been able to go ahead with basting.The nurse was rubbish-said ah well theres always next month!!!! She also asked if we had bms in the last 48hrs and I said no cos you advised us not to-she then said well you should have but its too late now-thanks alot!!! 

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok where have you all gone? 

There has hardly been any posts on here,what are you all playing at . Is anyone due for testing anytime soon Good Luck

  

Kelly x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ladies
Sorry not posted on this thread for a while - been busy(ish) at work & nothing particularly interesting to say to be honest...started 2nd cycle of Clomid (3rd pill tonight) & "touch wood" I've not had any side effects so far - I don't wanna speak too loudly or too soon just in case the dreaded psycho woman decides to surprise me ....actually I seem to be in a particularly good mood - smiling at strangers & generally being nice to everyone....don't get me wrong, I'd like to think I'm always a nice friendly person but as a London commuter its a rare occasion that I'd actually apologise & smile at someone who bashed into me.....  my hormones have definitely gone a bit  but thankfully seem to be more   than 

Had some sharp twinges on my left side today (last month I had follies on right side) so I can only presume it's my ovaries kicking in. Got my monitoring scan next Wednesday (CD10) - our consultant only does Tues & Wed at the private hospital & have to have scan between CD10-15...doesn't really give me much option !

I've also got to have yet another blood test - apparently the test I had for auto-immune (whatever its called) was incomplete - consultant had some results back saying my blood clotted "too much" so I've had to take baby aspirin from ovulation onwards (& once pregnant)....he wanted to check because of suspected early miscarriages - has anyone else had this (like I say, I can't remember the name of test) 

Anyway...

*Kelly*...how are you today - hope you've been sending evil mojo vibes to that nasty nurse (I know I would !) ?    
*Frankie B & alicatty*....hope you're both resting up after your laps & taking it easy. I've had 4 laps for endo so I know from experience how delicate - and bloated - you feel afterwards. By the way, if you are still feeling bloated then peppermint tea (or cordial) is great for easing it. Sending you lots of  
*Nickjoanneowen*...has AF shown her ugly mug yet ? Any news on the IUI ?
*Arabella*...hope you're having lots of fun   - fingers crossed in the  & lots of  & 

Hope all the ladies on holiday are enjoying themselves  - I'd like to personally thank them for sending some lovely sunny weather over in our direction - hope it stays like this 
Apologies to any ladies I've missed 
Good luck to you all...
Take care
Natasha


----------



## alicatty (Apr 14, 2005)

hi all, 

Thats bad news kellydallard - and how insensitive of the nurse!  Like you need  extra pressure!  

Nickjoanneowen - I had the prices through for the Cromwell clinic swansea, and with meds and scans i think that 3 goes of IUI is £800 - more than I thought.  IVF is about 3500 including meds.  NHS consult said that she didn't think that IUI would work as we;ve been ttc for 4 years (but Nikki-Mouse just had a BFP!!!!)

We have to decide now what to do as NHS waiting list for IUI is 1 year and IVF 5 years.  Its sooooo unfair - like we have to put ourselves through all this sh*t and then the NHS shafts us as well.  I'd really like to do something about it.  

Minxy - good luck on the follies growing - are you having IUI?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi alicatty

Just to answer your question, no we're not having IUI. Back in April we were given 6 more months to ttc "naturally" (was told this after I had another hysteroscopy to remove more uterine adhesions - I've a bicornuate uterus & polyps).  During that 6mths also been prescribed 3mths of Clomid to help "boost" things - I ovulate naturally every month but consultant said that more eggs, more chance...if that still doesn't work then straight onto IVF. I've damaged, sluggish tubes - both - due to adhesions & previous blockage from endo (after 4 lap/dyes & HSG seems to have "pushed through" the main obstructions). The consultant says that there'd be no point going through IUI. I actually see a different consultant for my endo who also happens to be fertility expert & he said same thing regards no point IUI for us...so I kinda trust the judgement of the two consultants. Obviously hoping it won't come to IVF but if it does then we'll go private as NHS waiting list is 2yrs in our area of London & cut off age is 38 - I'm 36 already & we don't wanna wait that long. Just hoping & praying the Clomid works - on 2nd cycle now. Can't believe it's 5yrs wait list for IVF in your area - ridiculous - how come if some young girl has "issues" with having small boobs she can get it done in next to no time on the NHS but when a couple want a baby they have to go through all the stress of trying, followed by endless tests & then have to wait half a lifetime to get any help Sorry, I'll take my hiking boots off & get down off my soapbox  Just doesn't seem fair to me  

Anyway, hope all goes well for you...
Take care & good luck 
Natasha


----------



## alicatty (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Natasha,

I wish you luck, its a long journey isn't it?  
It really helps being able to talk to other women thou - all my friends with kids have told me they feel slightly guilty talking about it with me.  The IF NHS treatment is awful with the long waits.  Going to see GP on Monday and discuss treatment options, got 3 months left of clomid before either going for IUI or IVF. Uunfortunately husband in Navy and now posted away on a ship so that makes BMS very difficult!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning ladies

I'm sorry to say I'm feeling really down today & not sure how to shake it off...all I did yesterday was cry & I feel like I'm gonna burst into tears every 5 mins now but I can't as I'm at work & I feel like such a fool...think I spoke to soon when I said I'd not got any side effects with the Clomid this month...(took last pill of 2nd cycle on Saturday night)

I think Saturday actually triggered it all off to be honest...went to a friends birthday bbq (unfortunately "G" had to work all day so couldn't come)...anyway, I was literally the only woman there without a child...there were 7 children (one of 9, one of 3 & all the rest under 18mths) plus one friend who's pregnant again...I felt like I was walking into a creche! It made me feel a total failure as a woman, worthless & useless & I felt like I wasn't part of come exclusive clique...especially as my best friend (who has the 9yr old - she had him when she was 21), has the knack of coming up when I'm chatting with someone who's holding a baby, she takes  a look at me, reaches for the baby & starts "oooing & ahhing" - like I'm completely incapable & would never make a good mum anyway. It's like the fact that they've all experienced labour then I'm not really a fully fledged woman - it's like their "secret handshake". I know it's probably all unreasonable feelings on my part & I'm just being overly sensitive, especially cos I'm sure some of it is the Clomid talking...but it hurts so much & I feel like such a worthless cow...

...and to top it all "G" was really  that he had to work all day Saturday so was in a right stroppy mood yesterday & rather than being supportive of me feeling all hormonal & upset he just said I was being ridiculous & that I really annoyed him when I was all sulky...which consequently made me cry more - what a mess. "G" & me made up but I feel so  crap & I don't wanna be here, sitting in an office trying to put on a smile when inside I feel like I'm falling apart.

Sorry to moan but no-one else really understands what it feels like...
Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls 

I'm back!  had a lovely holiday but now its back to work and stress again!  No time to read up on all the posts just yet, any news ?

Ovulated whilst on holiday so fingers crossed  

Catch up properly later xxxx


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Hiya girls,

Current Clomid girls list, names taken from current 2ww and Clomid girls threads, will add to the list as more people post or when I get around to going over the previous threads.

Cherub75 (Emma - Clomid Moderator)

alicatty
Arabella
DebbyUK
ERIKA
flowerpot
Frankie B
kelly dallard
kerry B
Leonie
Minxy
nickjoanneowen
Nikkik


Clomid mums to be

Nikki_Mouse


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovlies,

Well,how's this for funny....went out on Sat night for my best friends leaving do (she's off travelling for a year, lucky thing), and all us girls were dancing. Clare (who's going away) got very emotional and cried for ages, setting all the girls off.....EXCEPT ME!! They all thought it was hilarious that I can cry everyday, for hours and then when I'm supposed to be upset, I can't shed one tear! Must admit it was quite funny! Cheered them all up anyway!

So, CD11 today, no +ive OPK yet but plenty of BMS over the weekend just incase (after last months disasterous cycle, thought we'd get started early!). But keeping fingers crossed that something will happen this month.

Flowerpot -   Yeah your back! Hope you had a fabulous time honey. Feeling refreshed and rejuvenated??   that you caught that little egg whilst away!  

Sending   to everyone else, no time for personals to everyone!

Lots of love
KerryB
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning Ladies,

Hope you all had a fab weekend??!!!

I feel at such a loose end lately,think it's cos I know it's definately gonna be a  this cycle as the IUI didnt go ahead,so I am just counting the days down till my next af which should be 1st aug,but I am looking on the negative side already cos I am as regular as clock work lately and I have checked my dates for IUI and it looks like it will fall on a weekend when they are closed   I know it's early days but I cant help feeling   well I am always knocked down every month.anyway enough about me,me,me

Jo-Sorry to hear your having to wait for the witch to show her ugly face,I can't help with you regarding the cost of IUI but I can remember a thread a while ago and the prices varied so much in different areas,best to check with the private clinics that are closest to you!!1Best of luck PS is your picture on a thomas train by any chance-looks very similar to one I have!!!!

Allicatty-Sorry to hear your suffering after your lap honey,but excellent news about tubes being clear  Reagrding private IUI-cos of where we live and as we already have a child we only get 3 IUI'S on the NHS(and we know thats better than what some people get) but we were told that if we have any private while we were on the waiting list we would not be entitled to the 3 IUI'S.How pants is that?So we waited a year and here we are and still nothing happening!!!!!Hope you sort something soon 

Natasha-sorry your feeling   honey,I feel like I'm left out when I take my son to nursery every morning,everyone is either pg or with tiny baby and they all ask if I am having any more!!!One woman even asked how far gone I was cos I was so bloated   God dam mad tablets  

Flowerpot-Glad you had a good  nice to see ya on here again!!!!Here's hoping the holiday did you some good  

Kerry-fingers crossed this cycle is better than your last one  

Noodles-Now come on,your leaving us waiting-tell us your secret!!!!? How are you feeling??

Kelly x


----------



## alicatty (Apr 14, 2005)

Natasha, 

you are not alone!  if i was at your party we would forget about ttc. get pi$$ed and have our own secret IF club that the mummies can't join!  i've felt your pain many a time.  My DH thinks i'm putting it all on because i didn't even want kids when we first got together (guess this is my comeuppance!)  

kelly,
hope the witch comes soon for you to start next cycle!

flowerpot 
glad you had a great holiday and nice to see you back...keeping my fingers crossed that the eggie met the sperm this month!

kerryb
it always amazes me that i can keep crying about this!  some days i think  - that's it, i'm used to the idea of IF - i can't possibly cry any more......and guess what happens!

Today i had my stiches out from the lap and saw my GP.  He's really cool and said that he will write to the NHS consultant to say that I only want NHS treatment, but if I wanna go secretly private in the meantime then just don't tell them. 

DH is in the navy and just been posted to a ship so he has an appointment next monday with family services to tell them the situation.

we've got 3 months left of clomid, but i won't be taking it every month as if theres no BMS theres no chance! Made an appointment to see a chinese doctor on saturday (may be clutching at straws but its a dam sight cheaper than anything else!) made a fool of myself by blubbing to the girl on the desk.  As soon as the word 'infertility' exits my mouth my tears start to fall and my lip wobbles.  

Maybe I should write it down in future....


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Girls
I've been back from Florida for about 2 weeks now, but have logged on.  
NickyMouse, congratulations.  What fabulous news.

Im using opk's this month, and surged yesterday and today.  Fingers crossed xxx
September, my gyne wants to drill my ovaries.  I'm a bit nervous of doing this.  Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls

Alicat - Thanks for the price of IUI in Swansea, that seems like a really good price for IUI, I live in Cardiff and have been quoted £800 - £1,000 per cycle.  I dont know whether to try IUI or not, seems like the success rate is pretty low only 16% compared to 40% with IVF, I think I would rather pay the extra money and have a better chance.  What do you think?  Sounds like you have a really good consultant, what clinic do you go to?

Minxy - Hope your feeling better - I too have been having the odd days when all I want to do is curl up in a ball in my bedroom and cry.  I dont think anyone who hasnt been through IF problems can truly sympathise with how you feel.  Before I had my son I was so down I couldnt see the point of going on with my life I felt a complete failure and due to really bad symptoms of PCOS I felt like I was turning into a man, Just when i had given up all hope of getting pregnant (i had finished 6 months of clomid) I had a BFP on the first month off.  Things arnt going so well this time, I dont seem to be ovulating regularly on clomid.


Flowerpot - Glad you had a fab holiday lets hope that time away relaxing has done the trick and you have a BFP this month!


Kellydallard - Hi Kelly, sorry to hear that your IUI isnt going to plan, I cant believe that there are nurses who work in fertility clinics and can be so insensitive, you would think that they would need special training on how to deal with situations better than ordiniary nurses.  My picture was taken on the Brecon Mountain Steam Railway in Brecon, South Wales.  Where was yours taken?

Ella - I havent had my ovaries drilled so I cant give you any advice but I have read on quite a few posts that other women on here have had theirs done.  Did you have a nice holiday - My mum flew out to florida yesterday she is going for three weeks as my brother is getting married over there on the 29th.

Nickymouse - Come on tell us all about the good news, I am bursting to find out.

Hello to anyone else I have forgotten.  Sending loads of  and   to you all.

As for me AF still hasnt showed up but I do have stomach cramps and sore boobs today so hopefully it wont be long until she shows up!  Im thinking of taking 200mg of clomid this month, has anyone ever taken this dose?  Consultant hasnt advised me to increase from 150 to 200 but I think that if i take 150 again this month its not going to work and it will be another month wasted.  Other than that I have another appointment with consultant in September I expect that she is going to advise IUI but im having doubts about this.  Has anyone used any other drugs to stimulate their ovaries without IUI or IVF?

Joanne


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning ladies

Thanks for your kind messages & continued support.

Well feeling much better today, thank the lord !!! (not that I'm religious but just in case better stay on the "good" side )

Think Sunday & yesterday morning must've been the delightful s/e of Clomid as my mood has definitely lifted. Think "G" saw the error of his moody ways & was absolutely lovely last night - he washed up without me having to mention it,he went out to the shop & brought me back a "surprise" (ok, a bag of Wotsits but I have a "thing" for them at the moment) & kept giving me hugs & kisses...now why couldn't he have been like that the day before 

Anyway, I'm afraid no time for personals as I've got lots to do at work & I'm off tomorrow, Friday & Monday 

Wishing you all lots of luck  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

The last two days I have not stopped eating! I gave up sugar last week, but this week cravings are back with a vengence! What's wrong with me I can't stick to anything. Might try WW again and see if that helps, weight is awful at the moment.

Sorry for the whinge!

Love
KerryB
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya all,

Well I thought I had better do someting posotive while I am waiting for af!!!So I thought about reflexology,but then decided against it cos I dont want to dribble or fall asleep snoring in the company of a total stranger  .So I think I am gonna go to aqua aerobics with my sis atleast most of flab is under water .And I might even do a couple of classes or gym sessions,I have got to do something ,Im hugenormous!!!!!!!

Has anyone been watching that Paul Mckenna programme on sky??Do any of you believe itI have been having a look at his books and stuff and I think I am gonna buy the slimmimg one-cos I think my main problem is my (bad)relationship with food-cor blimey I am getting a bit deep now.Just got thinking about it the other day as there was an ad in our local paper about a woman who has bought out several hypnotherapy cds to do with birth etc,and she does one on conception and it's meant to clear your mind and help you focus and to see if there are any reasons(mentally ) why you might not conceive.Anyway I have gone on far too long 

Kerry-I can't stop eating lately either,I will have to let you know if the paul mckenna thing helps!!!!

Natash-great to hear your feelinh a bit better today,I hate the s/e's of clomid!!!

Joanne-My train pic was on a thomas day out at butterly,derbyshire!!!Those days cost a fortune but they are worth it!!!Good luck if you up tp 200mg's you brave lady you!!!


Big   to all of you!!! Have a good day

Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls, how you doing?

I'm ok, only 4 days till AF due and feeling ok so far.  no spots which is a sure sign she is coming (but then again i've had plenty of holiday sun this past week which probably helped!)    Had few low down twinges, feeling spaced out and low backache but not the usual pre-AF signs.  not going to read much into it though.

One of the girls in work just announced she is pregnant with her 3rd.  Feel ok at the moment, we kind of new it was coming as all the signs were there.  I think I'll find it harder when the scan pics come in and she starts showing.

Kelly/KerryB   - have you tried the GI diet?  I'm loosely following it although its gone to pot a bit since my holiday.  I lost 6lbs in the first week!  it takes a bit to get your head around but good once you start. the book is on amazon and antony worrell thompson does a good GI cookbook.

Natasha - glad you feel a bit better today!  enjoy your days off  

Joanne - are you not ovulating on the 150 mg dose?  I have heard a couple of girls mention they went upto 200 mg but its not too common.  Can't help with IUI/IVF stuff sorry  

Mrs R- where are you?  not seen you around for ages?  

Ella - good luck with   grab those  

Alicat - awww poor you crying in the chinese place, i'd probably do the same.  good luck with that  

How are all the other clomid girlies doing?    Fab news about our recent BFP announcements!  Long may they continue.

Good luck girls      xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kelly - I have a Paul McKenna CD about weight loss, tried it a couple of times - whilst falling asleep (thought I might absorb the info like osmosis! Didn't work!) Let me know if get anything else and if it works - I'm desperate to lose weight. Bloody PCOS!

Flower - I was going to try GI, is it really complicated? I'm veggie so would that make it more difficult? I find it really hard to stick at things if they don't work quickly, 6lbs in your first week is fantastic. Might go on Amazon and order the book. I've been meaning to do it for ages.

KerryB
xx


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Just popped in to say hi! Sorry haven't been about for a while. I have been finding ttc stressful and upsetting, so try to 'forget' about it as much as possible (not likely!!)
Anyway, I'm currently cycle 5 on clomid. Day 23, no sign of AF yet, expected around day 27-30. Got our next appt with consultant in a couple of weeks. Plan is to stay on clomid (50mg), although I've asked too consider adding metformin. Is this a good idea??!!
It's great to hear about the BFPs - congratulations Noodles & Nikki!!
Anyway, will check in again soon.

Take care everyone,

x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya again,

Well I lost the healthy plot in Tesco,don't get me wrong I was doing ok,but I needed bread and some other things fell in  like choccy flap jack and micro popcorn,I have no excuses but I WILL try harder!!!!! 

Twinkle-nice to see ya again,how have you been lately?? Heres hoping this is your month  

Kerry-I will give the paul mckenna thing a try,if I do find anything else that works I will let you know,I have heard wiring of the jaw is effective    only joking(please dont do it)

Flowerpot-thanks for the tip on gi diet,I will have a look into it,my only problem is I can never stick to anything!!!I am a diet hopper!!Wishing you loads of luck this cycle and I will do my best to keep the wicked witch away  

Right got to go-off to eat my pizza,I mean salad 

Kelly x


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi ladies.  Thanks for all the congrats.  Nickjoanne, I am not hiding, still very much keeping up with you gals and waiting for some GREAT news!

I am at 7 weeks now.  In the States they will not do scans until week 16   First appointment 9 August but like a pap/pelvic exam.  Will not check for heart beat until week 12   I am in paranoid mode now.  Healthcare is so very different here.  I was hired as a computer consultant two weeks ago, so that has added some stress.  

Nickjoanne, I was at 150 but ov'd first time at this level.  How long have you been at 150?  Jumping to 200 seems like a lot, they may want to monitor you at that level?  I never had scans though.  Can't help with the 'other drugs' but IUI with clomid only was my success story.

Alicatty, good on you to have a fab GP!  Hope it all works.  Glad tubes are good too, great news.

Flowerpot, I did not have an implant bleed/spotting (if that is what you were looking for)  I was very in tuned to my body, I could always tell when I was going to ov and knew when AF would come a couple days in advance.  But before I got BFP I had NO IDEA.  I felt a little crampy, like AF coming but a little different.  But she never came.  It is hard to read the signs, hope these next days are fast and LUCKY for you  

Twinkle  good luck for you!

Ella12, hope you got all those  for your  OPK!  Glad to hear you are oving.
Minxy, glad you are feeling better.  S/e are aweful!

Kelly,  nurse.  So sorry mate.  It is aweful when you know your body but the dr/nurse does not listen.  What an aweful meeting for her to say 'always next time'.  Glad you are oving.  Just SUCKS when you have to rely on the drs because no BMS with IUI.  Chin up, but I understand the frustration.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh god girls!! somebody reassure me pleeeeeese!  I know I was wrong       but not due for AF till saturday/sunday and I did a hpt last night. I knew it was too early but couldn't resist and of course got a BFN....somebody tell me it was too early and I still have a chance!!!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Had my CD10 scan yesterday & I'm really pleased...I've got 2 big follies of 13mm, one on each ovary (had 2 on right last month so right ovary working extra hard as its produced another one this month )...he said I'd ovulate on CD14 which would be right as I've 28 day cycle. He also measured my womb which was 10mm so the baby aspirin is working (I've got "sticky blood")...it was 8mm at CD12 last month.
Lots of   from now until CD17 - such a hardship huh!! 

Sorry, no personals today as I'm at work & got heaps to do as I'm off tomorrow & Monday for a nice long weekend...wedding to go to on Saturday & staying plush hotel...niiiice 

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flowerpot - IT WAS TOO EARLY TO TEST, MISSY!  I know what its like, you think "I'll just do one just in case". We never learn. Well, give it a couple more days hun and see what happens. don't get down about a BFN, its too soon.  Aocuple of days cna make all the difference. I'm sending you loads of   thoughts, so use them!!

Nikki - Glad everything is going well for you, hun. 

Kelly - I also lost the healthy plot this week, have been eating for Britain, an dwoke up this morning with renewed determination to try harder. I am cutting out sugar again in a vain attempt to lose some weight and stop my sweet cravings. It worked last week, but then I bought some Ice MAgic chocolate sauce for ice cream and that was it! Maybe we should start a weight loss thread?

Twinkle - Sorry your feeling   hun. Keep your chin up. I think trying Met is worth a go, ask your cons. The worst he/sha can say is no.

Minxy - Excellent news hun. Hope the   catches your egg. Have a lovely weekend, relax and enjoy  

Ella, Joanne, Mrs R (where are you??), Alicatty, Cherub, Arabella, Frankie, Debby, Leoni, Sin and anyone I've missed - think of you all, lovelies. Lots of   to you all.

Love
KerryB
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry - thank you!    i wanted someone to tell me there was still a chance for me!!! xxxx  Regarding the GI, its quite easy once you have got your head around it.  I'm only just recently eating fish and chicken but love pasta, rice, beans etc and these are things you can have.  they have low gi and hi gi foods, if you put high gi with low it makes the meal low, i struggle to get my head around this but it seems to work !!  you can have bread, only one slice per meal time but it has to be high grain and fibre rather than white.  I loosely follow it as I like something more mourish and wine at weekend    worth a go anyway!

Natasha - great news about your scan!  happy   hope you grab those   ! 

Twinkle - you must be due AF around the same time as me? this weekend?  I know what you mean about trying to put it out your mind. have you read noodles post with the things that she did differently etc, she ignored it and didnt come on the boards too often to put it out of her mind, and look what happened!!  good luck  

 everyone else!! anybody seen Lipgloss around? not seen her for ages. hope you're ok hun    xxx


----------



## nedwards (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi

I just wanted some advice from someone really.  Have been on Clomid (100mg) for three months now.  My consult told me that I could try this for three months and then I would go straight to IVF.  I am on my final month of Clomid now.  He also asked me to monitor my ovulation for three months as well which I have been doing (and HATE!!!)  I find it obsessive towards the end of each month, waiting to see if my temperate is going to stay elevated and always end up doing a test which is always negative and then I am really down in the dumps.  I know I shouldnt keep testing but I cant help myself - I am far to impatient.

My temperate went right up this month on day 20 (not usually this late in the cycle) and we had been having BMS every day for the first 17 days - days 18 and 19 I was so tired that I fell asleep on the settee and ended up going to bed early so no BMS - was gutted when my temperate went up as it means that I have missed this months fertile window.

Anyway..... I am going to see the consultant again on 11th August and just wanted to be prepared with some questions for him.  So far I have found him to be a little bit unhelpful - he has given me no leaflets etc for IVF or IUI etc etc and he hasnt been monitoring my progesterone count whilst on Clomid.

I just wanted to know if have the blood test for the progesterone level is standard practice or if it is something you have to ask for??  Can you think of any other tests etc that might help me to find out if I am actually ovulating or not and any questions that I might want to ask him (that might sound silly but when I am sitting in front of him my mind goes blank).

To top off my happy mood - we have just been told that the house needs rewiring as it dangerous (£3,000) so thats all my IVF money gone!!!!! Huspand said we will have to wait for IVF for another 6 months but he has no idea what is like when wanting a baby is always on your mind and having to wait month after month to see is AF comes or not.

I hate this - you just assume that getting pregnant will be easy - all my friends have now had babies (in the last 18 months we have been trying).  One friend kindly informed me that she only had sex twice in four months and she caught!!!!  Am feeling jealous and fed up at the moment.  Sorry to moan - didnt mean for this message to be this long!!!!!


----------



## alicatty (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi all, 

nedwards, ask for a CD 21 test - its just a blood test, any level over 30 should mean that you have ovulated.  You could ask your GP for it (that's where I got mine from).  The best leaflets and info I've had is from the private hospital, NHS consult was useless!  If you have a local private hospital that does IUI/IVF give them a ring and ask them to send you some information.

Flowerpot!  there's still a chance until nasty witch gets her claws in!  Keeping my fingers crossed for you....

For all the girls trying to lose weight - had my lap and dye last week and they must have done some free lypo at the same time because when I weighed the week after I had lost half a stone!!!!  Can you believe!!!  Made me sooo happy I had to go and buy some new clothes!

Good luck with the scans Natasha - hope the big one bursts a lovely egg!

Joanne, my clinic is the Cromwell clinic (big chain) in Swansea.  I've got 3 months left of Clomid and BIG hopes of chinese medicine (consult on Saturday) and then we're going to try IUI.  I agree that the sucess rates are better with IVF, but my GP told me that private IUI was alot more sucessful than NHS IUI.  Havent got the figures but are going to get them before we make our decision.

Hi KerryB, Kelly, Nikki-Mouse (to-be-mama), ella and anyone else I may have missed

Actually forgot about ttc today...must be the sunshine....


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick one...

Flowerpot - I have read Noodles post, quite similar to my 'plan'! And yes AF due today / tomorrow / sunday?? Its difficult not to watch my body for every sign, just incase its BFP. But I do feel a bit pre-AF - bloated, bit spotty. Who knows!! How are you doing?

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Twinkle

i'm ok, had slight cramping but this has been going on for about a week and sorry for tmi, diarrhoea (normally I'm the other way when AF coming).  feeling very very ratty today in work but that normally comes much earlier then the day before AF due, and bloated too. I'm not sure exactly which day I ov, think it was the sat/sun so gonna hang on until monday to test if she hasn't put in appearance, the witch.  I just keep thinking about all the BFP's we read where they have had AF pains and have been convinced its coming.  Good luck to you, will be thinking about you over the weekend.      

Sorry for no more personals.  Have a great weekend everyone. take care xxxx


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Flowerpot - I'll probably hang on til monday to, if AF hasn't arrived. Good luck to you too! 'Speak' soon.

x


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi girls - haven't been around as much as I am not on the clomid - was really pleased to check in this morning and see a couple of BFP's - and also Noodles comment to Caz about getting sperm into a test tube - she's a nutter!!!!!    

AF is due today and no sign of it at all - have a rumbly tummy - but think that was last nights curry   !

Peeved off as we are going on hol on Friday and I thought I would get AF out of way.

This is my second month not being on the clomid - so I don't know if its muddled things up - I was 2 days late last month - so hopfully it will be here by Tue and I will be over the worst of it b4 holiday.

Did a pg test yesterday and got a BFN - which I was expecting!!!  Don't know why I am still wasting my money on them!!!

Hey ho - off I go to do about 6months worth of ironing!!!!!!!!!!

Veronica


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Right Girls, lets follow suit now.  There are loads of BFPs that I keep reading about, its our turn now.  
I'm just hanging around for AF again!!  Another week and a bit in this dreaded 2WW.  Its so boring isn't it?

Flowerpot - good luck for tomorrow    

VB - Sorry to hear about your BFN.  Here is the silver lining...I've found cheap HPTs!!  So we can carry on using them EVERY month.  SimplyFertility is the Ebay shop.  They're about £5 for 10!!!  I stocked up on loads of OPKs too.  Well worth a visit.

Nikki_Mouse - how are you feeling mate?  Lots of baby sickness I hope  

Noodles - Hope your ok too.  Not too much sickness.

Alicatty, Twinkle75, Flowerpot, KerryB, Minxy - Loads of   this month.

Ella


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls

Well, no AF yet. think i was due sat/sun but I'm not doing a test yet, she will no doubt put in an appearance today.  If no sign today will buy one tonight and do in the morning.  Had a few twinges over the weekend and thought here we go, then nothing.  I don't even feel like she is coming. Probably playing tricks on me the witch.

How are you doing Twinkle  

Veronica - did you test too soon?  has AF come yet?  

Ella - thanks for the good luck message. you can get tests too at www.earlypregnancy.co.uk


xxxxx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Nope, no sign of the witch yet!  But I think she is on her way - I've got 'heavy' legs - which is one of my signs that shes coming - I just want her to come soon so I can get it out of way for my hols!

Pretty sure that its not a BFP!

Veronica


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I havent been around for a few days, I was feeling a bit down, knowing that I wasnt pregnant and still no sign of AF (21 days late?) but finally she arrived this morning.  At least I can get on with next month now, i am going to try 200mg this month its my last month so I want to give it the best possible chance that I can.  If that fails I have an appointment in September and will probably go on to IUI.  I have read about Gonal F on its own without IUI - has anyone done this?

Hope everyone is ok.  Sorry no personals will catch up properly later and post again tomorrow.

Joanne
x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Joanne,

Sorry   finally caught up with you. Fingers crossed for next month

Debs


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello!
Quick update - much the same as Flowerpot. Still no sign of AF, due yesterday / today / tomorrow. Had the odd twinge at the weekend and feel a bit bloated, but not too bad. Really reluctant to do a test because it seems every time I've done one in the past, AF arrives about 3 minutes later!! Think I may hold out til wednesday (day 30) then test if no AF??

Flowerpot - good luck for the morning, if you decide to test.  

Hope everyone else is ok. 

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Twinkle

I'm in a total quandry!  don't know whether to or not...think the same as you, i'll end up testing, get a BFN, be gutted then she will come.  but i don't know if I can actually wait much longer.  got a BFN last weds but that was 5 days ago so need to forget that.  fingers crossed hun,


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello lovely ladies   
I'm back from Rhodes   & had a fab holiday. I feel relaxed & happy (for now anyway) & most importantly of all I feel like me & DF are "back on track". This last year has been so very hard, Clomid since last Aug & my 3 failed IUI's back to back. Anyway we had some good honest open chats & we feel like we are closer & stronger than ever   We are going to save for the rest of the year & start IVF early next year. It will be good to give my body a rest & get back to normal   for a few months. So I'm inbetween treatments now but will carry on posting on here & the IUI thread because I don't know what I'd do without you lot!
Loads of posts to catch up on so only a few personals but I am thinking of you all & praying for lots more BFP's for us.
Kelly - Hope the IUI goes ahead next month &   to that stupid nurse & unorganised clinic of yours.
Kerry - Hope you get that   opk soon, get plenty of BMS.
Frankie - Hi mate, hope the lap went well & you're feeling ok   
Jo - My hospital charge £ 500 + drugs for IUI I think but will check for you   
Alicatty - I waited 8/9 months for my IUI so a year sounds average but is still a pain in the   Hooray for clear tubes   
Veronica - Have a fantastic   
Mrs R/Sin - Where are you both?   
Flowerpot - Hello hun   how are you? Glad you had a good hol & by the looks of things you're getting ready to test. Everything crossed for you    
Ju -   hope you had a good weekend will pm you in the week.
 Natasha, Ella, Twinkle & everyone else. 

Erica.xx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi 

Can I join you on here?  I know some of you already from other postings, I'm currently on 2WW, first month on clomid, and I ovulated at wkend.  Very excited!!   But I just know the next two weeks are going to drag.  I really feel at the moment, like I am living my life in 2 week cycles and wishing they would pass so I can be on the next round!  

Fingers crossed  

Niki x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Niki,

We must be due to test at about the same time (4/5 August for me)

Good luck and lots of   thoughts going your way!

Debs


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Debs,  

I will be 8 August ( I think), have always had a 28 day cycle and not sure if this will change with the clomid.

Thanks and lots of    to you too

Nikix


----------



## pockiez (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Girls,
Tomorrow is going to be CD28, It's my first course of clomid my cycle usually varies from 24-39 days. 

No sign of the dreaded   yet!

Had a nightmare day today my father in law got rushed into hospital with a strangulated hernia, the hospital was disgusting we had to tell them to empty his catheta twice and to give him a new saline drip.  He's been waiting for 6 months for his hernia operation, he's got asbestos related cancer and was in the hospice to help sort out his pain so this about tops the lot for him.

 to all.

x


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Pockiez 

How awful - I bet you are really angry    .  We must be mad to think we go into hospital to get better.

Hope he picks up soon.
Veronica


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls

sorry for no personals.  I got a BFN last night        took it extremely badly and cried my eyes out in the gym carpark as I'd tested in the gym loos.

Still no AF so either body messing about as normally have around 30-32 day cycle, today is day 30.  I can only assume she is just slightly late or the prominant twinges I thought were ovulation just over 2 weeks ago weren't and I'm not as far into my cycle as I think I am and I'm not actually late. Don't you always have AF 14 days after ovulation though? Thing is, she doesn't even feel like she is coming.

Ah well.

Twinkle - hope you're having a better time


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Flowerpot sweetie, I am so sorry about your bfn.  I know only too well how you feel.  It doesn't get any easier each month does it?  

Twinkle - Fingers are crossed for you.

Niki - Welcome, and good luck for testing.  

Pokiez - I hope you are ranting and raving at that hospital.  Thats just awful.  Hope FIL gets better.

Erika - welcome back to the miserable weather.  Hope your sporting a nice tan!!

Well, not long until testing date for me.  I think I'll test on 3/4 Aug, if the witch doesn't catch up with me sooner.  I used OPKs this month, so I'm praying...

Ella


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks Ella  

I'm clinging onto the hope that I tested early as AF hasn't come but the BFN has knocked me.

Its difficult as i normally have a 30-32 cycle.  I felt ovulation day 14 which means I'd be due on day 28 (Sunday).  Today is day 30 so going off my normal cycle i'm not late, but going off 14 days from ovulation I am late.

I've just heard from a friend who got a BFN on her due date but went onto a BFP 3 days later.  I guess until AF comes its not over but I can't help think it is.  

Still getting the clear stuff but nothing else. 

Erika - lovely to have you back mate,   missed you, you sound much brighter and thats great news 

xxxxx


----------



## Coolkharma (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello Ladies....I know it's been a while since i've been around but i wanted to let you know how i've been getting on, as i don't know if you remember i had difficulty taking clomid and metformin....well I asked to be referred to another hospital to which i'm now under a Dr Chandler at Leigh Hospital as they have a specialised assisted conception unit. I have to admit that after 3 failed attempts of clomid i was run into the ground with it all and was ready to give up. I had my first appointment with Dr Chandler 6 weeks ago and he prescribed me Utovlan? To start my periods and to also regulate them. I am pleased to say that after 15 years of irregular periods and 10 days of taking this tablet I am now on my 2nd regular AF and happy would you believe. I go back to him in August and i'm hoping that now we have regulated the bad AF i can think about trying clomid again as we now have a proper AF calendar in place. So fingers crossed things might start to happen. I have missed this site but i felt i couldnt cope last time and my confidence had fallen to an all time low. 

Anyway enough of me going on ....I hope all that knew me from before are well and hope to catch up soon. 

Lainey xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Lainey,

Welcome back. Glad to hear you have had some positive news - lets hope it is soon followed up by some more! 

Debs


----------



## Coolkharma (Nov 24, 2004)

Ty Debs, 

I'm glad i've been able to come back with something positive for other ladies who have troublesome periods. This tablet worked for me..

Lainey xxxx


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

hello everyone 
Quick update before I head to work. Took hpt last night,was negative . Not surprised  but devestated as always .
I guess like Flowerpot I am thinking it may have been  too early to test-was day 29, cycle can be up to 35 days. Also it was a first response test, which I understand from another thread, are not as reliable? Still doesn't feel like AF is coming but I expect she'll appear soon.

Flowerpot - hang in there, you never know it may still be our month! 

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh Twinkle, I feel for you as I know exactly how you feel.  We can cling onto hope together.  AF still not arrived here either.  Today is day 31 of a usual 30-32 day cycle.  If still not come Friday morning will test again.  thinking of you,stay strong     xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well girls AF has just arrived, I feel so down this month it has hit me much harder  

Heres to cycle 6....

Thanks for your advice and support

love to all and good luck especially Twinkle


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Flowerpot

 I really feel for you. Sometimes i just want to   AF
Take care
Debs


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry I haven't been around for a while,I have had a stinking cold and have been trying to pass the time before af was due,but she has come early and I am fine as it means that I can finally/hopefully have my 1st iui this time,as lond=g as it does not fall on a weekend.It just feels like I have been waiting so long and have not got any further-so I am going to call the hospital today to book a scan and I am not going to let them boss me around this time(they messed up last time so I missed tx).I am all excited as we are going to collect our new(ish) car today and I have bagsied driving it home vrum ,vrum(yes I am childish).We also have 2 new additions to the family-2 gorgeous baby bunnies   we have called them Max and Paddy  

Flowerpot-I have left a message on the other thread,but just to say again how sorry I am that af has come.Thinking of you lots x

Twinkle-Hope the witch leaves you alone 

Lainey-welcome back,good luck with your new drugs 

Ella-Good luck for testing.We could do with some good news!!! 

Erica-Great to have you back,did you have a nice timeAnd more importantly did ya miss us

Niki-Me again when are you gonna test,Im getting all excited for you!!How do you feel?? 

Big Hello to all the ladies I have missed  I promise I will catch up soon

K X


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hello everyone .... back from holiday (honeymoon) .... and catching up on all the news .... good to see the bfp's .... and as always sorry to everyone who has not been lucky .... flowerpot sorry , i will also probably be on month 6 next ...... 
just wanted to say hi to everyone and wishing everyone who is testing good luck ...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome back Safarigirl and CONGRATULATIONS on your wedding!  

Thanks for the support. good luck to you


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Congratulation Mrs Safarigirl !!!!!!!! Did you have a good honeymoon?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flowerpot- So sorry AF got you. I was convinced this would be your month. Sending you a big   and lots of   thought.

Safarigirl - Yay your back! Did you ahve a lovely time. Congrats on your nuptuals. How was the wedding.

Kelly - you lucky thing, two new furbabies to love! Unfortunately my furbaby, MAx, isn't very friendly towards other animals so no bunnie in our house. 

xxx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hiya Kelly

Sorry you've been poorly, I have also had the fluey bug for over a week now and can't seem to shake it, DH has is now and you know what men are like when they're ill!! 

Hope the new car is good and you didn't do any damage on the road  , did you call the clinic again?

When do you think I should test if af is due on 8 aug?  

Better dash

Biscuit MOnster (should probably change my user name to this!!) x


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello Clomid Girlies!!!!

How are you lovely ladies?  Hope all is well.  I have not been here for a while as I am having a break from the Clomid until September but am still on the Metformin.  The break has been very good and has proven that it was mush needed.  I am so much more of a happy person at the moment.  Its amazing.  Clomid really brings out the worst in me.

We have booked a holiday for the end of next month for 2 wks so Im really looking forward to that.  It will be soooo cool.  So ttc can wait as we are going to have fun for now.  

Although we are not robotically ttc at the moment I am concious of what days we have gotten jiggy and make sure its every other day so it will cover us just incase but it has been so much better being off the clomid.

I like being a nice person - I think I will be dreading going back on clomid in September.

So - just to refresh you - in Sept/Oct I will have cycle 6 of clomid and met and then after that I will have 3 more goes but this time with iui.  If no luck then iui with injectibles once.

Quite exciting really.

Anyway, got to go now as have to make some dinner for hubby.

Bye

tweets xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Biscuit monster ha ha

So sorry to hear you dh is poorly (Sarcasm ,me?!)!!!Bet he is milking it big time-men always do!!

The car is wicked(god I sound like a kid) Only problem was it was chucking it down on the way home so I had to take it easy-BORING!!

I have had some lovely replies off everyone,and me and dh have been in 2 minds whether to stump up for private treatment??But I am definately going to call the clinic back tomorrow and see if I can ammicabaly get any further-if not I will kick some nhs ****!!!

Try and be strong with the testing,I know its really difficult but you dont want to test early and risk getting a wrong result!!!But I wont shout at you if you do one early.


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

thank you for the welcome back!  The wedding was absolutely wonderful, a day of wonderment, friends, magic and love, followed up by two weeks on an island in thailand in the most romantic accomodation - felt good to rest, read, relax, swim, lie in sun and be massaged on a daily basis - a thai speciality!!!!!!  Feel renewed in the ttc quest and good to have a month break from it all (no temperature charting or anything like that, just a break from it all) - so i'm here with new and positive energy energy to spread out to all us clomid girls....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS * Mrs Safari  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Tweets - You sound much better hun, much happier. Good for you I say. Its probably doing you the world of good. Send some of your cheer my way!  

Kelly -Sorry you've been poorly. Glad the car got home in one piece   !!!  Let us know what you decide to do about treatment.

Safari - Honeymoon sounds wonderful, as does wedding. We had a hurricane in Cuba on our honeymoon - good excuse to a) sit in the bar all day (all-inclusive!!), and b) have long lie-in's  !!

WhenwillI/Biscuit Monster - I like the biscuit monster name!! Men are a nightmare when they are ill. MY DH is such a hypocondriac!!

Flowerpot - Hope you ok hun.

 to all you lovely ladies.

xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Im not a happy camper today 

I called the clinic and explained how I was concerned about being scanned on day 13 this time as it is a shorter cycle(28days)when last month my cycle was 33 days and I had already ov'd by day 13 so whats the point!!She explained there is nowt she can do as their procedures for iui dont allow them to scan on fri as there is no point as the clinic is closed over the weekend!!!!I mentioned about looking into private and she said well just come in on day 13 for your scan and if its too late you can talk to us about it then!!!What great faith I have in them NOT.So I have been blubbing all morning,I started the mad pills this morning and now I am thinking whats the point in taking the other 4,I know this is a daft question but if I stop taking them now,might ovulation come later?Im clinging to anything at th mo which isnt much

Im sorry its a me me me post but I dont think I can take any more of this

Kelly


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kelly - Sorry things are crap hun. I know its not easy. Also feel pants, just got last bloods back - level of 4!!

Keep your chin up, sending you a huge  

K
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks kerry,

God what are we going to do with ourselves,I dont know about you but I just feel I keep hitting brick walls and not getting past them I just keep returning to the same place and I think its called-miserable and still waiting for a miracle!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm defo miserable - just like the weather!  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry hun I've replied on the 2ww thread   xxx

Kelly, what a bloody pain  
xxx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

me too!!!!

ive got tommorrow and monday off from work - so tonight im going out to get some dvds, wine and chocolate and tommorrow when hubby goes to work, im gonna lock the world out - read my book soak in the bath with a glass of wine and watch some movies - give myself a bit of me time

i think we all deserve that at the moment

DRE
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Been like that all week, must be something in the weather, all the girls in work are miserable and moaning as well!

Dre, sounds good to me   .  

I'm back on the happy pills tonight so going out with work girlies for tapas and shopping after work to cheer me up.

xxxxxx


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Its stopped raining here!! 

Flowerpot - So sorry to hear AF has arrived. Happy shopping - I always find that retail therapy helps!

Kelly - Hang on in there. I know it sometimes feels so awful, but try to keep positive, ones of these days it will be your time.

As for me, now day 31, still no sign of AF!! Feel a bit crampy - like I've got 'stitch', also quite a lot of cm (sorry tmi). I usually get quite a specific pain when AF is coming, but have had this dull, stitch-like feeling for few days now, so who knows?! I think if there's still no sign tomorrow I'll test again (will use better HPT this time - not first response!) I can't stand the wait, even if it is for AF to arrive. If I'm not pregnant I'd rather AF just appears, so  can get on with trying another cycle. 

Hope the rest of you are all ok,

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Twinkle great stuff that she hasn't arrived.  don't want to get your hopes up but i posted about cm on the 2ww and Noodles said she had similar and went onto a BFP. one of the recently pregnant girls also emailed me and said the same. so you never know. fingers and toes crossed for you hun


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Kelly  what a bloody pain!  I was rooting for you to get IUI last time... couldn't believe when they didn't for you!!!  You can hardly get the IUI too early, if you might ov on Saturday try for the IUI Friday, the  will live for 24 hours and you will be fine.  Can they not scan you Friday and get the IUI done on the same day  If you ov on Sunday they can do the IUI Monday and you would still be fine (I got +ive OPK Sunday and had IUI done Monday and got lucky for me).  I hope I am not making you more upset  I think you should be able to get the treatment... there are options where you don't have to get the IUI over the weekend, so that works for the docs too.

Best wishes for you and all my clomid buds


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

hi girls

Well its day 34 - I normally have a very regular 30 day cycle, correction, which I thought was regular - this month it's 4 days late and i am going on holiday tomorrow!!  

It's bad enough not being able to get pg, but even when you try to relax AF comes late and spoils things!!!

AF has started to show - will be in full swing tomorrow - how lovely! GGGGRRRRRRR!!!!!!


Checkin out now - off on my hols - will chat in 2 weeks! (the first of which will be   free thaks to the   witch   ). 

Veronica


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Have a great  Veronica

Feeling a little better now. Left work early and decided to get some sleep rather than slog it out. Have a day off tomorrow so might indulge in chocolate and sad movies  to get it out of my system (it's the movie honest dh!)

Hope everyone is feeling a little happier now.



Debs


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Nikki,

Unfortunately the hospital WONT scan on a fri if its for IUI!!! Stupid rules I know, even if they did scan on the fri she said they very rarely do IUI on same day!!!

We have started looking into private treatment-so dont know what to do at the mo
How are you nikkibump ok?missing sunny uk yet??

Thanks to everyone for all your advice and support,dont know what I would do without you!!

Kelly

ps good luck to anyone testing or having any tx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Haven't really had much to say which is why I've not been around for few days....

Well, I'm in the  & seriously trying not to "think" too much about it...I've made an appointment with acupuncturist - never been before so quite looking forward to it actually...it's not for a couple of weeks though as he couldn't fit me in. Went to a fabulous wedding on Saturday - ceremony & reception was in ruins of Tudor Manor, lovely roses & flowers growing all over it & stone arch, it had a moat around it with waterlilies - absolutely stunning grounds - I had a fair share of champers & tried to convince DP to get down & dirty in the gorgeous surroundings (at night obviously!!) as it was "prime time" & it would be an amazing place to conceive but he was concerned about getting caught - such a spoilsport   So we had to make do with the hotel room   

Spent Sunday & Monday worrying about having drunk too much champers (consultant said I could have a few drinks but must admit I did get carried away with the free booze)...so yesterday I went & blew £150 on sexy underwear to make myself feel better - retail therapy is fantastic - and DP getting the full benefit of it too  

We're off to see Charlie & The Chocolate Factory tomorrow night - I'm such a child  It was my favourite film when I was a kid & I have a real "thing" going for Johnny Depp so best of both worlds!! 

Anyway, enough of my waffling....

Flowerpot...so sorry the wicked  caught you - you'd think she'd have got the hint by now & bug*er off for good 

VB...sorry the nasty witch got you too but hope you have a fantastic  can you send some  back please 

Tweets...good to see you back & glad to hear you had a nice relaxing break 

Safarigirl...hope the "newly wed" is ok  

Debby...big  for you, sorry you're feeling so miserable

Kelly...can't believe the hospital are being so unhelpful after all the problems last month - like you say, they tell us to relax & then stress us out with stupid rules ! 

Twinkle...fingers & toes crossed for you...sending you lots of sticky vibes & positve thoughts 

Niki (WhenWillI)...how are you cycle buddy  

NickiMouse...keep sending over that 

KerryB, Lainey, Erica, Ella, DRE, SusieB, Casper & all those others I've missed...hope you're doing ok 

Take care

Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls

Just wanted to wish you a great weekend  

Erica mate, you ok?  hoping you are just busy at work after your hols and you haven't left us    

Twinkle - any news?  positive vibes coming to you  

Natasha -   at you getting frisky in the great outdoors!    I don't think the champers will have done you any harm and lets hope its worked for you  

Veronica - have a fab holiday   sorry the witch got you just as you are going away.  Grrrrr thats always what happens to me.  Well enjoy yourself and happy jiggy jiggy in the 2nd week!  

Kelly - its so terrible. as if IF isn't bad enough  

Debs - sorry you're feeling down at the moment, hope the chocolate and movies help and you feel much brighter soon  

Kerry - how are you?  let me know if you enquire about upping your clomid dose  

Dre - hoping you are enjoying your long weekend  

 to all the other Clomid girls.

Nothing new with me, started back on the tablets last night, cycle 6 here we come.  me and dh decided after this weekend we're not having an alcohol for a month    apart from my friends hen night in a few weeks  

xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning ladies,

Well the clomid has decided to dish up some lovely all day long headaches this time!!!It's not as if I can go and lie down either as dh works nights so he is snug in our bed till 2 ish and I have got oliver to entertain in the 6 weeks( sorry if thats insensative I wouldnt change him for the world).Still waiting for my rabbit run to be delivered(4th day running) and I have got a lady coming to see me today about a self employed job delivering parcels for NEXT etc so I will let you know what happens-it would be brill to fit around tx though as Ican get family to deliver when I cant.


How are you all today??anybody got any nise weather?? If you have stop hogging it   

Back later x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh god... had to off load here as you are the only ones who really understand.

one of the girls who is pregnant with her 3rd has just thrust her 1st scan photo in front of me and described it all in full detail      

Just wanted to scream "I DONT WANT TO SEE IT" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thanks for "listening" xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww Flower hun...sending you loads of  

Why are some people so insensitive 

Take care sweetpea 

Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

My my we have been busy this morning!

Awww Flower, that's soooo nasty! So sorry you've been subjected to that on a Friday morning. Don't let it ruin your day hun, keeping smiling.....your turn will come  . Doseage - waiting till I test/Af comes then will go abck to GP to up to 100mg for final cycle  . Where have 6 months gone

Kelly - Sorry about your headaches, try lying on the couch with the curtains closed. It might ease it a little. And drink water.

VB - HAve a lovely holiday babe. Enjoy week 2 the most!  

Natasha - Let us know how you go on with your accupunture. Iv'e been having holistic massages and reflexology which relaxes me for a couple fo days afterwards, but think I might try accupuncture too.  I LOVE Johnny Depp...my mum thinks my DH looks like him!! I can't see it!!  

Nikkimouse - Hope things are progressing well. Nice to ahve you popping in. Keep us posted won't you.

Debbycuk - Hope your chocolate and sad movie day does the trick.....Mmmmm..Chocolate  

Love and   thoughts to all

xxxx


----------



## barang (May 27, 2005)

Hey ladies,

am waiting for AF to report...
CD32 today. Got a BFN when i tested in the evening.
Sigh... normally AF reports on CD28/29.
Not pinning my hopes high though  
Just hope AF will report quickly... 

Take care and have a good weekend.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Barang...sending you loads of  

KerryB
Lucky you having a DH who looks like Johnny - mmm   I think my DP looks like Damon Albarn from Blur (that's why I fancied him in the 1st place)...and he's always getting told it...although a few people have said he looks like Jude Law (not sure about that one myself)...but thankfully my DP is totally faithful, unlike Jude !!


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi.....Ju's back in the house!!!

Just popping in to say hello!!!

Ive missed you all  

Done a post on  thread sorry its a long one !!!!

Wishing you all good luck !!!   

italy   was fab 5 weeks until next one cant wait!!!    ned soem sun its 14dg c here and    ...
   

Does anyone have sun if so can they send it to the  North-East  !!!!!

Lots of love Ju x x x


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Flowerpot...what a nasty old bag that girl in your office is!   

I worry that tact/sensitivity goes out the window with pg though, I have a friend who always used to get so angry when people asked her when she was going to get pg saying quite rightly that it was no one else's business and did it not occur to people that there might be problems (even though she had none and got pg very quickly), and then when she did get pg she talked about it incessantly and told me off for not being excited enough about her pregnancy....and now that the baby has been born you'd think he was the next baby Jesus and she was Mary! And her DH (aka Joseph) constantly makes jibes like "bet you're dying to get pg" and I know she has told him all about my useless reproductive system!  I'm spending tomorrow night at a BBQ and they will be there with said baby Jesus, I won't be drinking because of   so will have to think up a suitable lie as she has already told the rest of us that if we ever stop drinking she'll know immediately that we are pg....she's teetotal if course!

Anyway....hope the rest of you are ok 

Thank God it's Friday   , DH is out on the p*ss tonight and I plan to curl up on the sofa and enjoy eviction night.....yes after resolutely refusing to watch Big Brother I am now hooked     and am routing for Orlaith, the embarrassment to all Irish girls, to get evicted!

Nicki.xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey Casper

Do you drink beer/lager ? I only ask as I've taken to drinking Becks "Alcohol Free" beer - its the only one that actually tastes like lager rather than the usual dishwater!! If you do, its available in Sainsbury & is pretty cheap...you could always pore it into a glass or if you're like me & enjoy beer from the bottle, then disguise it in a "normal" lager bottle (without the Alcohol Free label blazoned across the front)  Or how about alcohol free wine (not too keen myself but some like it) or white grape juice (like Shoer - or however you spell it)...again, pored into a wine glass who else is gonna know unless they drink it themselves  Or am I just slightly   Failing that you could always say you were on anti-b's for an ear infection or something & can't drink alcohol with them 

Enjoy the bbq & don't give a stuff about your friend & her young disciple...I can fully appreciate how upsetting/frustrating/irrirating it can be when others are so insensitive...I was at a bbq the other week & was literally the only one "without child" and I've also got 2 more friends who are pregnant...I am sometimes made to feel like I don't belong in their special little clique because I've never been pregnant and obviously never been through labour (which they make me feel like is their "special handshake" )

Anyway, take care & sending you lots of 
Fingers crossed  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Natashan - Alcohol free becks could be a plan, my friend who is having the BBQ knows so I could just get her to keep giving it to me in a glass......very devious...I like it!

have a good weekend everyone!

Nicki.xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nicki - I always use the "I'm trying to be healthy and I'm on a diet" excuse.
But then most of our friends know we are trying so I guess they are permanently expecting an announcement  

Flowerpot - Oh the joys of being left behind and watching all the other MTBs play. Enough to make you throw your toys out of the pram! (ooops bad turn of phrase to use in the circumstances  ) Just remember that you WILL get there some day soon.

Casper - I'll certainly try the alcohol free lager


TTFN
Debs


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Morning
Quick update...now day 33, no sign of AF. Took another HPT this morning, which showed BFN. 
I am so frustrated by all of this. My last 3 cycles have been under 30 days, so we had BMS until about day 19. Now seems we should have carried on longer. All just feels like a big guessing game.
So now I'll be waiting for AF to appear! Aaagghhh!!

x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Twinkle,

Sorry to hear you got a bfn,I know its horrible just waiting around for the witch  I hope your feeling a bit better soon!!! You never know what might happen,dont discount anything yet hunny.   

Kelly  x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey come on you guys,where are you?


How is it when I have got loads of time there is never anyone posting?  and yet when I need to post loads of replys I have only got like a nanno second to do it!! I know I smell but its just getting ridiculous    Well Im going now,wine to drink-sofa to lounge on 

kelly x


----------



## pockiez (Jul 21, 2005)

Twinkle I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, today would have been CD33 but the  got me today.  I had an inkling she was on her way as I did a test on Friday and got a .

Thanks for the girls who sent their wishes about my father in law who's got cancer, unfortunately they've now found it on his liver too so it's not looking too good, my husbands upset that the witch got us, he's worried that at the rate we're going his dad's not going to be a granddad.

I'm trying to stay positive & chirpy for my hubby, but it's very hard.  The pains are kicking in now, I'm hoping the claimed won't make it worse, I normally get 2 very painful days.  To add even more to my stress we've got a new computer system at work this week and the company expect everyone to work a 12 hour day on Thursday and all day Sunday!!!     .


----------



## pockiez (Jul 21, 2005)

Spell check chained clomid to claimed!! I thought it looked funny.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Pockiez

So sorry to here your FIL's news. I wish there was something helpful I could say but just wanted to send you a huge  at this time.

Debs


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi pockiez

Sorry to hear the   got you, and so sorry to hear about your FIL.  

Sending you    

Niki x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning Girls,

Pockiez - Sorry things are pants for you at the moment. Sending you a   to lift your spirits.

Twinkle - Sorry about your BFN. I'll keep everything crossed for you.

Kelly - Just been reading 2WW....your make me  ! Keep it up!

Hi to everyone else, so no more personals but feeling sh**e......AF just truned up. 25 day cycle this month, and I thought this might be the one - sore boobs (never get that). So fed up, again! And so fed up with being fed up!

Will post more later

K
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Pockiez - so sorry to hear about your FIL and of AF


----------



## barang (May 27, 2005)

hey ladies,

the witch   found me today...
well... having cramps and a bad headache.. 
really wonder when will that evil pill work on me??


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,


Just wanted to give barang and kerry a massive   so sorry the witch got you!!Thinking of you both 

Pockiez-so sorry to hear about you fil,I lost my fil to parkinsons nearly 9 years ago and we have a little boy and it is very hard sometimed especially for dh but you know they are always looking down on you!!Hope your ok

Big hello to all you wonderful ladies!!!

Kelly x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Kerry

Sorry to hear nasty  got you

Niki x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Niki.

Just waiting for GP to ring me back about upping dose for last cycle. Fingers crossed.

K
x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi kerry

Did the GP up your dose?

Niki x


----------



## pockiez (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi girls thanks for you kind messages, I got my blood test results today and apparently my progesterone level was only 11.6.  The doctors going to give me a call tomorrow.  My cycle varies from 24 to 39 days so hopefully it was just that we tested early,  perhaps I'll have two blood tests this month.  At least its getting me over my fear of needles, I used to faint when I have my blood taken.

 I had a bit of a cry today, my poor nan got the brunt of it, I was determined not to get upset today, I just hope the clomid doesn't make me worse.

Pockiez
x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hello girls can i join you
Ju x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sicknote    Course you can join us!  You starting clomid?

Kerry - any news from GP?

sorry for lack of personals girls, works chaotic! xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning ladies,

GP keeping me on 50mg. She says the risk of multiple pregnancy is too high if I up it (does she know something I don't??!) I thinks its cos of the high dose of Met as well, or soemthing like that.  So I'm going to give it a damn good go this month.  I have DH's surprise 30th to plan and organise so hopefully that will take my mind off things. Going to try and concentrate on other things.

Sicknote - Nice to have you with us 

Pockiez - Sorry about your bloods results hun, mine were crap for last month too but I think I had them done too late. Its dificult to judge it right when yur not sure when you ovulated. Maybe 2 tests would eb a good idea.

Hope your all ok
KerryB
xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

i would be very pleased to join you all.. i have a very long story about why i'm on clomid but i will bore you with that later..

I am hoping to pick up some tips from you all. i have had clomid for 3 months before with iui, last year but we had no luck.
Does anyone know how many months you can take clomid for before you have to have a break?
Thanks 
Ju


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Ju  

My gynae is putting me on it for upto 12 months; had 3 months on 50 mg now upto 100 mg (6th cycle).  I think thats the longest they recommend.  Hopefully we won't need it!   xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Feeling really quite ...just been on another site (fertilityfriends.com - US site) & I'd posted a reply to a thread about ICE (in case of emergency - I'm sure you've heard about it)...well someone said that although ICE was genuine that there were was a virus attached to it that meant "hackers" could get into your account & run up huge bills on your account....all I said was that this bit was untrue & a hoax (there's enough info on web to support this) & also it would be technically impossible....well this woman has posted a personal attack on me saying she knew best that I was completely wrong, that I knew nothing about IT & that I obviously wasn't a genuine poster looking for fertility help....she was so nasty....and because I replied saying her post had upset me someone else has called me a "drama wh0re"....such a friendly site !
...I know its stupid getting upset about someone I don't even know but why are some people so hurtful & insensitive  I feel like a right baby but its really upset me & makes me wonder whether I should post again.

Sorry, just had to get it off my chest 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh my god Natasha! Thats absolutely awful behaviour! I feel like going on there and posting my own nasty response back. How dare they make you feel so rotten!  I hope you've reported the posts to the administrator??

KerryB
xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

american sites can be sooooo nasty... think we should have a girly trip to america and and give them a good old british talking too!!!! 
.if they're not wiling to listen to your advice then they're setting themselves up for fall if something does happen to them in the future over something else.....
i've always avoided american sites (i think the weirdos are a bit better at disguising themselves as i dont understand some of their terminology) maybe you should report it to the site or the moderators (if they have any)

i would just ignore them. it will upset them more if you continue as you are than if you hurl insults at them..some people get power from doing that..

i would go and eat some chocolate and have a nice cup of t.. always makes me feel better.(especialy if its galaxy chocloate!!!)

ju x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks ladies...
...feel bit of pathetic wimp really but just totally shocked by the attitude...thing is, woman who actually 1st replied getting stroppy was actually British !
I rarely go on the site as alot of the US stuff is so different eg their good progesterone levels showing ovulation are completely different, they don't have NHS etc etc...but occasionally I drop into the endo & Clomid forums...my 1st post on "off topic" & I get that sort of response !
I've reported to the moderator(s) whoever they are but probably won't come to much...oh well...we live & learn !

Thanks again for your support 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ju -MMmmmmm...Galaxy....... 

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

me too - mmmmmmmmmmm! Yummy!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello lovelies   long time no speak!
Sorry there is so much to catch up on that I can't do personals but special   to Flowerpot & Ju hope you're both ok. 
Well work had been mad since my holiday & now Rhodes seems like ages ago   Have also had to get my head around a failed year on Clomid & 3 failed IUI's with Clomid   It's been a hard old time.
Anyway   has arrived & is giving me a very, very hard time both painful & heavy. The thing is when you do IUI with Clomid & injections you don't bleed properly so been as I did my 3 IUI's back to back, I feel like I haven't had a proper period in a while so although it's painful it's good to see my body getting back to normal   
Being Clomid free this month also means no mad hormones, mood swings or hot flushes which is great   IVF is the next thing for us, we have been put on the list but it is 2½ years   so we are currently looking at a way of funding a go ourselves next year. The trouble is treatment has been my life for the last year so I'm feeling lost & although I wanted a break I want to do the next treatment NOW even though I know I can't.
Well ladies, lots of     to you all whatever stage you are at.   to those on the dreaded 2ww &   to anyone whose   has arrived. NikkiMouse got a BFP before I went away & Noodles got one while I was away so let's hope for some more very, very soon.
Have a great evening & I promise to try & keep up with the news, I've just had alot on since my holiday (& no Flowerpot how can I leave you  ) Work has been manic, my best friend lost her dad, BIL lost his job, ex FIL was diagnosed with cancer it's been a hard & depressing time. Still things can only get better so they say so onwards & upwards.

Erica.xx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

HI guys, having a real down day today, well the past 2 or 3 have been down waiting for af to arrive.  I've taken two hpt and both are bfn, so I know that af is due any time now, but I just hate waiting.

Im now thinking about my last cycle of clomid which will be this upcoming month, then I go onto drilling my ovaries.  I need more information on this though.  Anyone know anything?

Sorry no personals.  Hugs to all though.

xx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Girls

Not happy as we have our kitten now and our other two cats are terrified of him so    

Anyway, just a quickie

Sicknote - welcome    (where in Herts are you from?)

Natasha - I would have been really upset too, that's absolutely terrible, go and buy some more underwear to cheer yourself up  

Sorry no more personals

Nikix


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Niki i am from just outside Welwyn.. where are u??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG Natasha, that is OUTRAGEOUS !    Like Kerry says, I feel like going on there myself and telling them to bugger off and tell them you are our friend and to leave you alone   !!  Hmmmm  You stick with us hun  

Erica - hunny!! I've missed you xxxxx   Sorry everything has been so terrible, couldn't believe the end of your message what has been going on.  You have had a lot to deal with and I can fully understand how suddenly not having treatment makes you feel as though you are stuck in limbo.  We spend so much of our time, month after month, planning, dating, taking tablets etc that when its gone it must feel very strange.  Listen, take heart from the girls we often hear about that when they are no longer having treatment they get pregnant. It could happen to you.  Good luck with the fund raising.  I wouldnt even know when to start.  The only thing I could think of is to increase the morgage on your house if you own, like we have done for house improvements.  Also, might be worth you looking on the "in between" board for girls who are between options.  Thinking of you and hoping and praying for you as always xxxx


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

just to say hi and i hope to chat to you all soon  -Gayle


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

Hope you all ok today. Starting my healthy eating plan today in a bid to make this my month! I'm off the booze for a few weeks - might indulge in a G&T at the weekend! - and will try and be good. CD3, first   pill last night!

Niki - How's the kitten? Any better with the other two?

Ella - Hope your feeling better hun. 

Erika - Good to hear your getting back to normal. I hope things continue to improve for you after a difficult time.

Hi to everyone else

KerryB
xx


----------



## barang (May 27, 2005)

Hey ladies,

it's been wonderful reading this site  
in quite a dilemma whether to take a break from clomid...(4th cycle)
was glad that DH's supportive of the idea.
thanks for the replies and information shared here.
Take care!


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Girls

Kerry - Kitten / Cat situation still the same    How are you and SE from the   pill's yet??

Erica - So sorry to hear what a tough time it's been hope things start getting better for you  

Ella - How are you today? 



Niki x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Sicknote - Meant to post to you on the other message, I'm in Hitchin so not far from you  

Niki x


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Girls
Erika - sorry to read your post hon.  Life just isn't fairly dealt sometimes.  
Niki - hope everything is settled with the poor kitten

Ju, flowerpot, KerryB, Natasha, Debbie and anyone else I've forgotton Hi.

Today is CD2 of my fourth and last cycle. I feel even worse today than yesterday...oh these hormones are just flying everywhere.  The tears just wont go away.  

Im supposed to have my ovaries drilled in Sept, but Im going to speak to dh tonight and give ivf another go.  I just cant take this every month.    

Sorry for the moaning post, but I feel like I can only really let it out with you girls (and I'm not even letting it ALL out).

Hugs to all
Ella


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

ella.. i had driling before my ivf.. because of the pcos.. and my eggs were very good. the drs seemed to think the driling made all the differnce.. i had also been taking zita wests dha tablets. as this is suppoed to help with making your eggs good quality

Wanted to ask everyone.. i am on 150 of clomid. is this right.. i am sure i was only on 100 last time?
(i am also on metformin)

whenwilli.. i travel to hitchin to see my accupuncturist.. do you have acupucnture..(the one i see works in the zita west clinic. but does a few days at the hitchin natural therapy centre)

ju x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Afternoon ladies   
Ella -   sorry you're feeling so down hunny, *** hormones are a pain in the   & Clomid make them so much worse. The first few days of a cycle are the worst so hopefully you'll start to feel better very soon. I'm off to IVF myself soon, how did you find the whole experience I'm as nervous as hell    
KerryB -   with new health regime it sounds really good.
Barang - Do what is right for you & if you want a break, take one   I must admit last month was my first Clomid free month in nearly a year & it was nice to be raging hormone & hot flush free!!
Niki - Hope the new   has been accepted into the family now.
Sicknote - I've been using the site for a year now & haven't heard of anyone being prescribed Clomid   for longer than 12 months in fact alot of doctors won't prescribe it for longer than 6. I was given 6 months @ 100mg to try while waiting for IUI. I then had 3 IUI attempts with Clomid so took it for 9 months in total. Hope this gives you some idea but it's mainly down to your dosage, doctor & reasons for being on it.
Natasha -   for you sorry to hear of your experience on the US site &    to the stupid bints who upset you.
Flowerpot - Hi hunny how are you? I did   too but you can see why I've been absent. Anyway how's life with you? What Clomid cycle are you on? Any tests or appts coming up? Did DH find a new job? You sound like a happy little   so that's a good thing. I hope what you said about a break from treatment is true   I appreciate your wishes. I'm currently looking at clinics because if we've got to pay for a go at IVF I want the best possible chance. I'm also looking into reflexology as alot of the IUI girls seem to benefit from it. I know I'm a stress head & obviously this doesn't help when ttc so if I can find something to relax me, great   
Ju - Hiya mate, how are you?   Busiest day (although I've sneaked on to type this   ) so I'll pm you tomorrow or Friday. Hope you're feeling better.
 all you other Clomid chicks, love & babydust to all.

Erica.xx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Ju - thanks for telling me about your drilling, especially that it made you have healthier eggs.  Definately worth it if thats what happens.  However, I have heard that they drill for those who have PCSO, which I haven't got, so I'm still slightly confused.  I used to take the zita tablets, but stopped them a couple of months ago, I dont know why.

ERika - I have to say that the whole fertility thing is a rollercoaster, whichever ride you choose.  But, for me with IVF I felt that at least I was doing something positive, or rather I felt that I couldn't do anything more to assist fertilisation than IVF.  The whole injecting thing is a doddle.  The first injection is nerve-wracking, but once you've done one, the rest are like pricking a potatoe!    When and where are you going to start?  

Ella


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Sicknote

Really interested to hear more about that. How long have you gone for?  Has anything improved with tests etc?  I used to go there for Yoga, can you message me the person's name etc.  That would be great

Thanks  

Niki x


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Just saying hello Girls!!

Sending lots of   vibes to you all for that  we all dream of...

Month 2 for me on my clomid free , starting to feel almost normal apart from mood swings n bloating .....Think may have antoher month before starting met dunno !! hossie only thinks im on one months break!!!  

Ive have my first initial appointment for IVf next week its come around quick and i dont really know how to feel got lots of quesions then a long wait I guess...due back at gyny at end of August ...

Started Reflexology yday and I go Part time this week which is great !! Fridays off !! .

      ...sorry for getting carried away ....just so excited 

Reflexology is good although she wont treat me when i go back onto the drugs so guess i will make the most of it ...lots of useful information and relaxing too!! she was lovely adn is experienced and has had girls with    results after seeing her ...I have to chant positive things to myself and it does make you feel , diet and emotional wellbeing has a lot to do with things ,, expensive but hey !!!!! you cant put a price on a child and your dream !!!

   starting gym Saturday which is a huge releif after my injury to my back ....

Gonna try this positive thing !! gym try hard at diet adn try to be   dunno how long i will keep it up prob until nxt set of drugs grips me ..

Wishing you all heaps of luck n less of these horrible side effects 

Lots of lov n huge hugs 

Ju x x


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Erika,

will mail you 2mora honey !!!

Hope youre doing ok and not too bogged down !! 

Im just off for hugs off my friends baby hes 5 months and ive nt met him yet cant wait !! 

Love Ju x x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

HMM I AM NOT SURE WHY YOU ARE HAVING DRILLING IF YOU HAVENT GOT PCOS?i have pco...which is diferent but the same....

niki.. the woman i see is holly dunbar. she works at the zita west clinic one day a week, has her own practice on rgeent street and does 2/3 days a week at hirtchin. It's just up the stairs by cafe nero.. as you know. They charge about £33 a session.. which is a lot but they are the only place i have found locally that specialises in fertility treatment accupuncture.. i go every 2 weeks.. and have put my 3 bfp's down to the accupuncture.. all of my bfp's were m/c but i think that without the accupuncture i may not have even got bfp's . i find it works for me but everyones different. I had reflexology too but gave it up as i didnt feel it did anything for me..If you go into the centre when you're in town and go and ask they'll book you in for an appointment.. alternatively you can find their website online.. i think it is just www.hitchinnaturaltheraphycentre..good luck if you decide to do it.

I had 6 iui's then ivf and 3 fets.. the iuis were done with clomid..and now i am back on it again.. i have come full cycle.. long story.. all to do with my husband having cancer.. wont bore you with it..
Whilst ttc and doing tx.. we tried to eat organic.. which i really believe in.. and if i told you the long story you may too. i took the zita west dha supplements, a supplement of organic linseed oil, metformin (for my pcos.. but it improves egg quality) and the marilyn glenville vitamins.. oh and some extra b6 (but thats cos the metformin zaps b6 out of your body..)


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Sicknote 

Thanks so much for that, I will pop in over the next few days.  Do you know if she does evenings or weekends??

So sorry to hear about your m/c's and your husband.  Is he OK now?

Thanks so much for all your help

Niki x


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Just a quick one. AF finally arrived this morning, after a long long 38 days!!! (Last cycle was only 27) Feeling pretty sorry for myself this morning, as I really was hopeful this month.

Anyway, I also had gynae appointment yesterday. I'm staying on 50mg clomid (because bloods show I have ov'd at this dose). We discussed other interventions - he's decided to let me try Metformin, even though I'm borderline PCOS. I've been put on 850mg twice a day. What does this mean?? Is this a normal dose? What should I expect?!! Sorry for the questions, I'll do a search on metformin later - just wondered what your experiences have been?

We are to try this alongside the clomid for 3 months, then review again, by which time I will have had 8 cycles of clomid. We talked about IVF briefly (as we would have to pay for it ourselves), which he thinks will be the way to go by the end of the year if clomid and metformin hasn't worked.

Anyway, will be back later to do personals. Just needed to egt my stuff off my chest. Hope you're all doing ok today?

x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Twinkle

Sending you huge      


Sometimes   is such a  

Take care & good luck with the new meds (sorry haven't a clue about met)

Debs


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Twinkle, I'm so sorry AF arrived.  I know only too well how you are feeling.  For some reason it hits harder some months than others.

I can't advise you on the metaformin as I've never had it, but alot of the girls here have.  Good luck with it.

Ella


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Twinkle, so sorry hun, I hoped one out of the 2 of us would get there this month.  Lets hope the new regieme helps...can't help with Metformin - Noodles would be a good person to ask.  Stay strong hun   xxx

Erica - I'm fine thanks, getting there with everything slowly.  Have the odd day with tears and anger but mainly things are better than before.  About the job, dh is applying for loads and has a couple of interviews coming up so fingers crossed.  Currently on cycle 6.  Actually have a followup with gynae in early Sept but she has just posted me a prescription for another 6 months (to take to 12 months total) so not sure if I still need to go, just waiting to find out.  Have a review appt at the fertility clinic in November as they wanted us to go off and try the clomid before they took things any further.  We are doing a alcohol free month this month, day 4 and already missing it    gonna really try this month to not fret over dates and read into every twinge and ache, just let AF come and see what happens xxx

Hello everyone else!  xxx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi girls,

Hope all is well with you all.  I have not been here for a while.  I have been trying not to be too obcessed and it has helped.  Im on CD28 today and my temp dipped this morning so I expect AF today or tomorrow.  How dissapointing.  But I am on my Clomid break at the moment so I should not have been getting my hopes up.  Due to re-start Clomid in September but I have a feeling it will be more October than September.

I have been a bit down recently.  I was passing a mother care shop yesterday and thought to myself - I feel like I will never be able to go in to a shop like that and buy lots of baby stuff for a baby of my own and it made me feel a bit sad.

I hope something works .... maybe the IUIs will be successful.  Hopefully anyway.

Tweets xx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Twinkle,

Im on 1500mg of Metformin since mid March.  That is 3 pills a day.  Basically Metformin will hopefully shorten your cycle to a normal cycle of 28/29 or 30 days.  It will help your body use up energy more efficiently.  As a result I have lost half a stone in weight since March and I have not really done any execise at all.  It should also help you ovulate and give you better egg quality.

I have ovulated for the first time when Metformin was added to my Clomid 50mg treatment so on 4th cycle and 5th I got progesterone reading of 32 and 42 which is great.  But did not conceive.  

I was on Metformin for 2 months before I re-started Clomid.  Some people are on it for 3 months prior to starting Clomid.

Metformin can make you very sick if you take it on a semi empty stomach so make sure you have a good meal before you take it.  Don't go for long periods without food or snacking otherwise you will get severe nausia, get the runs and  get acid stomach and get physically sick.  I had a real rough time on this medicine when I first started but it is definitely worth it all in the end if it makes you ovulate.

I am due to start cycle 6 of Clomid in Sept/Oct and if that dont work then 3 goes at IUI with Clomid and Met  and then a 4th go at IUI with injectibles and Met.  Then a 1 yr wait for IVF.

Good luck.  Send me a personal message if you need any further info.

Tweets xx


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Tweets - Thank you. Will pm you later, bit busy at work at the mo. 

Thank you everyone too for the support.

x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

twinkle i am on met and have been since my drilling last november.. i take 3 tabs a day.so 150mg. The dr told me met was to shorten my cycles (as mine a re quite regualr) and to help with egg quality..
I have headaches on the everyso often.. and had met bum when i first started them.. but after about 2 weeks the side effects went, they tell you to buil them up, so have 1 the first week, then 2 the second and three the third.
I find that if i am going out for a drink. i need to avoid them .. as having just one glass of wine makes me feel like the world is spining and i need to be sick!

i am just about to start taking 150mg of clomid as well as the 3 met a day..
alot of women do take both as its supposed to increase your chances by making the cycles regualr and making the egg quality better.

Ju x
when willi.. i will pm you her mobile number that may be easier


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for the number Ju much appreciated, I will let you know how I get on  

Niki x


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

oops got a bit long,

New home this way girls.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,34216.0.html


----------

